# Suggestions



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

This is the first painting that I sketched out myself before painting it. I'm proud of what I did but at the same time I know there is room for improvement. I have a hard time of creating a real look or that watercolor look. I want to create a casual look and not a rigid look. I feel it looks more like a paint by number painting. I want a more natural looking flower but this is what I end up with. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

With watercolor, you have to start with light layers and slowly get darker to get that watercolor effect.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

The shapes are good, but the color is flat, giving the work an illustrative look. Nothing wrong with illustrations, but it sounds as though you want to go in a different direction.

To paint something realistically, you must know what the subject looks like. Those flowers appear to be a species of cone flower, so start studying images of cone flowers. I mean really STUDY them. Look, to see the variations in the colors One petal might consist of 3, 4, or even more colors/hues, and same with rest of the plant's parts) of the centers, the petals, the stalks and leaves. Study the shapes and how they fit in their environment which includes the grasses, skies, etc. Sketch as you study, then use your sketches to create paintings.

Learn how to use watercolors effectively to achieve your goals. YouTube is full of tutorials, so find some you enjoy watching and copy them. Over and over.

Practice the Three P's of Painting:

Practice
Practice
Practice


----------

